# Xbox 360 Modded ? [No0b]



## varunparakh (Jun 11, 2012)

My friend is looking to get a Xbox 360 slim ASAP! He wants a modded one, so looking for suggestions, 

Cost ?
Availability?
VFM?
Life & Warranty?
Games ?
Any threats like RROD ? :O 

Basically all Pros and Cons!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 12, 2012)

varunparakh said:


> My friend is looking to get a Xbox 360 slim ASAP! He wants a modded one, so looking for suggestions,
> 
> *
> 
> ...




the best VFM :get xbox 360 and play (Pirated)games for FREE your whole life! 


			
				AverageIndianPirate said:
			
		

> mast he ye.rs.50 ka ek game.loot lo



F**kin' forget about warranty if your buying a modded console


			
				AverageIndianPirate said:
			
		

> mera IT wala repair karega.warranty gaya tel lene



all the possible Xbox 360 games(pirated of course. or "_downloaded_" ) but absolutely no Multiplayer


			
				AverageIndianPirate said:
			
		

> Multiplayer kis Ch*tiye ko chaiye?



of course you'll have to deal with RLoD


			
				AverageIndianPirate said:
			
		

> abey,ye RLoD kya hoti he?


----------



## varunparakh (Jun 12, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> the best VFM :get xbox 360 and play (Pirated)games for FREE your whole life!
> F**kin' forget about warranty if your buying a modded console
> 
> all the possible Xbox 360 games(pirated of course. or "_downloaded_" ) but absolutely no Multiplayer
> ...



COOL 

Now, the next big question, where can he get it from ? He has been tipped by a few, that Xbox 360 Slim, can not be modded! 
Another guy is selling him a modded one for 30k (250GB version)  :O :O HOLY CRAP!!
May be any availability in Pune or in general, how much shall a modder charge for X360 Slim ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 12, 2012)

Best Xbox 360 Modding Services Pune - Pune - Click.in
Mods And Breaks


----------



## amjath (Jun 13, 2012)

buy a unmodded one and mod urself


I see noob in title but a noob can do it when there is a youtube video for modding right, well there are few articles and videos [not sure] for modding


----------



## Abhi191 (Jun 13, 2012)

I think it requires hard modding like soldering, that only professionals can do..


----------



## amjath (Jun 14, 2012)

easy i think



Spoiler



Tutorial & FAQ links - AfterDawn: Forums


----------



## Champ (Jun 14, 2012)

No u cant mod it at home, specially the new slim ones,
Whats ur location, Palika can be ur heaven


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2012)

errr..legit?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 15, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> errr..legit?



yes it is.
we are talking about how to mod a console which is like rooting a 'Droid.but modding a console(X360) Serves a more specific purpose......


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh, what is it for?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 15, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Oh, what is it for?



dont play dumb buddy.google to get enlightenment


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 16, 2012)

nevermind, I ll find out when I buy a console. lol.


----------

